# What size hole for my shower valve should I cut out in exterior wall?



## BRrenovator (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello, 

I have a Delta R10000-PX Multichoice Universal Rough Valve Body. I'm using the Schluter Kerdi materials in my bathroom. I'm not sure whether I should use the Kerdi Seal MV for the shower valve - KMSMV235/114. It's a 4 1/2" seal. Neither Schluter or Delta would tell me what size hole to cut in the exterior wall (1/2" Kerdi board). 

The exterior wall in this shower stall will be tiled? What size hole should I cut in the exterior wall? Should I use this seal? Why or why not? 





See video at 4:39 to 4:55 mark

Thanks much,


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Not familiar with the Delta valves, I usually use Moen. But either in the spec sheet or instructions that come with the valve, there should be a mention of the size hole you need around the rough in valve. Moen gives you a plastic guard that fastens onto the valve, like the grey piece in your picture. The backer board and tile should fit right around the guard. Good idea to check the size of the trim plate to make sure. As far as the Kerdi seal, if the hole in it is big enough to fit around your rough in valve and still allow access to the stops and cartridge and still be covered by your trim plate, then use it. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

Didnt that valve come with a black plastic plaster ring. It is square in shape. the ring is used to set the depth of the valve and you put your board to the edge of the ring.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you are going to use the standard round trim for the shower, leave a good 1 1/2 inches around that body, as you will need to get screws into those tabs on either side of that unit to hold the trim...I just put one in the other day...


----------



## BRrenovator (Mar 1, 2015)

paul100 said:


> Didnt that valve come with a black plastic plaster ring. It is square in shape. the ring is used to set the depth of the valve and you put your board to the edge of the ring.


Yeah Paul. I was just confused because the plastic guard is square and the Schluter valve seal is round. 

I found this video addressed my problem /https://youtu.be/L4COYfBkEG0

Thank you


----------



## BRrenovator (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks, I want to waterproof the shower, that's why I chose Schluter. I don't want water getting behind the trimplate, or anywhere behind the finished wall.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

BRrenovator said:


> Thanks, I want to waterproof the shower, that's why I chose Schluter. I don't want water getting behind the trimplate, or anywhere behind the finished wall.


If the cover plate has any gaps, ill try to get a phenoseal caulk to match the grout color, solves any water getting behind the plate, and use it VERY sparingly so if the plate needs to come off later its just a fine line of sealant to cut through with a sharp razor blade.. and its water clean up..


----------

